# New ics gapps



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

anyone flash to the new gapps from ICS on the nexus?

working?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes....


----------



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

just load the .zip and install via cyanogen mod? if we already have the old Gapps does this screw it up at all?


----------



## jthacker (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there a new gapps zip out or are you just talking about the individual apks (new market, music, Google+, etc.) pulled from ICS? I've not seen anything about a new gapps zip but I'd be the first to flash it if it included a new gmail app optimized for tablets (similar to the honeycomb gmail).


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

fullmaster said:


> anyone flash to the new gapps from ICS on the nexus?
> 
> working?


Source, please?


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Source, please?


I'd be interested too.
lol


----------



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18288455&postcount=1

its a new zip


----------



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

fullmaster said:


> anybody?


that's just the market not gapps...


----------



## tripacer99 (Oct 1, 2011)

If you are talking about just the ICS 3.2.0 market, then yes, I have installed it and it runs fine.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

\"tripacer99\" said:


> If you are talking about just the ICS 3.2.0 market, then yes, I have installed it and it runs fine.


Runs, but on the D2 and Touchpad, will not let me purchase new apps. Cleared app data. Market 3.1 5 works great.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Runs, but on the D2 and Touchpad, will not let me purchase new apps. Cleared app data. Market 3.1 5 works great.


I had the same issue. 3.2.0 worked fine for a day, then wouldn't let me buy paid apps. I had to go back to the original version 3.1.5


----------

